# Who here makes a living as a photographer?



## OnlyNACJ (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi.  I am so new here that this is my first post.  I'm hoping that this is the proper section to ask this question in.  I'm curious as to how many members on here make there living through photography.  It has been a hobby of mine for many years and I have been recently laid off from work.  Due to the fact that I have a nice long severance deal through my former job, I have time to explore maybe making some cash through portraits, weddings etc.  Any pointers for a new member here?


----------



## KevinR (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I'm not making a living as a photog, but I am starting a little side thing because I have my summers off. As far as pointers. I guess it depends on your experience level. Stuff that you have been doing, etc. Maybe post some portraits and/or wedding stuff you have shot. Not that it's the most important thing, but maybe knowing what kind of equipment you have, we could give you a shopping list of stuff you may need or make things easier.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## dewey (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard... I would search the forum, I beleive this has been discussed several times before.  You could also search through the business forum and see what you find - I've seen lots of good business ideas and thoughts discussed.

Dewey


----------



## JEazy (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't make a living off it yet, but it is where most of my cashflow comes from. I do weddings, senior portraits, family portraits, skate demos, anything I can. I'm working on building up a portfolio and going through some college courses to get my foot in the door of photojournalism. I want that to be my career.


----------



## sylph (Nov 10, 2006)

I make a living off of it. I'm just now opening a studio after two years full time. My studio is in a historic 100-year-old building and it is being renovated. We have one acre of scenic property to shoot on plus acres and acres of historic land to shoot on as well as in my studio itself (which is 1400 square feet, but I'm considering adding another 500 square feet onto it by renting another room out in the building that is adjacent).

My biggest pointers is if you do not have a business degree, go to your local Small Business Development Center and take some courses... it will help you out tremendously.  Not to mention, I just got a small business loan through them which has been great to help as a safety net while moving into the studio.


----------



## fmw (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm a former pro.  I was a commercial photographer for about 12 years.  Since you're an experienced photographer, the photography isn't the issue.  There may be some equipment issues.  The main issue will be to find customers.  

Since I was a commercial shooter I did it by making personal sales calls on commercial accounts.  After a while new accounts arrived from word of mouth.  I think most wedding and portrait shooters use advertising to develop a customer base.

Like any business the revenue will start at zero.  How fast it climbs from there is really a function of whatever form of sales promotion you use.  Obviously you need to do good work to keep the customers you have and motivate them to refer you to others.  Good luck.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 10, 2006)

I used to have a part time job for a small paper but didn't follow through as a career when I was in college.  I had shots in almost every eddition but the pay was not there.  So I chose a different direction.  Wish I had followed through as photography was really the one thing I have consistantly liked since I was a young kid.

I do get paid in a way now for photo work I do at my current job.  But that is not the main part of my job.  Just happens to be one aspect and the quality of the shots are not what they care about (still and video boroscoping jet engines).


----------

